# Driver &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;



## JT77 (Mar 12, 2017)

Well, I have a love hate relationship with the driver, and to be fair I was driving ok but it does my head in at times. I can be driving well and playing well them wham 1000 yards right and then I am back square one! 
I have playing more consistently because I've left the big dog alone, paid out over 200 quid for a shaft and fitting and was driving it great there, and on the range and even last week on course, but this weekend just no.   
I can swing away at my 3 wood and it goes great, can you get a heavier driver head as I wonder if this would work better for me over a longer period. 
Any one else hate the driver at times?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't hate my driver, in fact its going better than ever, but it does miss 3 or 4 fairways a round. Its not by much but usually enough for a bogey. However, I can almost pick a blade of grass to land a shot from my 3 wood. I don't know why there's a difference other than if I hit my 3 wood its more about placement, whereas if I hit my driver its all about hammering it as far as I can.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 12, 2017)

Ah ok, nah I've no idea why I swing so differently with them, only thing I can think is I can feel the head all the way through the swing on my 3 wood, driver I can't.


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2017)

JT77 said:



			Well, I have a love hate relationship with the driver, and to be fair I was driving ok but it does my head in at times. I can be driving well and playing well them wham 1000 yards right and then I am back square one! 
I have playing more consistently because I've left the big dog alone, paid out over 200 quid for a shaft and fitting and was driving it great there, and on the range and even last week on course, but this weekend just no.   
I can swing away at my 3 wood and it goes great, can you get a heavier driver head as I wonder if this would work better for me over a longer period. 
*Any one else hate the driver at times*?
		
Click to expand...

Yep for sure, but then I hate the 3 wood and the wedges most of the time too lol

Like you Ive always strived for a heavier driver as feel Id be able to contro it more. Heavier shafts tend to help, also the more modern driver have "weight tracks" which you can always add a weight or two to try, albeit it appears a bit of distance sacrifice is required


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2017)

The driver is the one club I feel pretty confident hitting - have the odd off day with it but consistently manage to find the fairway with it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2017)

Don't hate my driver but we have a rocky relationship at time. When we're amiable we are great together. When we're not, my game suffers as I can't find fairways, even the wide ones but I get on with it. I don't hate any clubs (even my wedges with my short game)


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2017)

I have hated it with a vengeance before but I'm trying to be more realistic.
I'm going to carve one miles right from time to time and I'm trying to accept that.
I'm actually hitting the Epic reasonably well and from the 8/9 times I use it at The Zoo, I'm in play almost all the time so confidence rises as a result.
I actually look forward to hitting it at the moment whereas before I'd look down on the clubhead and wonder where i was going to end up....
I'm fortunate in that I'm long enough with my 4 wood to be able to play for position on some of the trickier driving holes where Fragger and CVG have to take the driver with the resulting potentially card wrecking power slice.


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I have hated it with a vengeance before but I'm trying to be more realistic.
I'm going to carve one miles right from time to time and I'm trying to accept that.
I'm actually hitting the Epic reasonably well and from the 8/9 times I use it at The Zoo, I'm in play almost all the time so confidence rises as a result.
I actually look forward to hitting it at the moment whereas before I'd look down on the clubhead and wonder where i was going to end up....
I'm fortunate in that I'm long enough with my 4 wood to be able to play for position on some of the trickier driving holes where Fragger and CVG have to take the driver with the resulting potentially card wrecking power slice.
		
Click to expand...

Struck me as a decent driving course off the backs, not sure id prosper too well lol. Survived hitting a lot of 3 irons off the yellows but wouldnt be enough off the backs


----------



## JT77 (Mar 12, 2017)

At least I'm not alone, when I'm hitting it well it's fantastic, but one bad one really hits me for 6.  I have a 75g hzrdus in my m2 now and feels fine just the swing. 
I know I can get round with out it, my 3 wood is long, and keeps me in play but a couple par 5s are easier to reach in 2 with driver in hand.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2017)

fundy said:



			Struck me as a decent driving course off the backs, not sure id prosper too well lol. Survived hitting a lot of 3 irons off the yellows but wouldnt be enough off the backs
		
Click to expand...

Still to play off the backs - it's 6700, so 700 more than AP, although par/SSS is 73 against 70/69.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 12, 2017)

I absolutely love my driver.

However, quite often hate the bellend putting hideous swings on it


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Still to play off the backs - it's 6700, so 700 more than AP, although par/SSS is 73 against 70/69.
		
Click to expand...

similar lengthwise to ours off the backs but strikes me as much tougher driving wise. let us know how you go when you get back off the whites


----------



## Snelly (Mar 12, 2017)

We are all different and our strengths change over time.  As a kid, I was lethal with a wedge from anywhere inside 120 and now it's one of the weaker areas of my game. 

These days, my driver is probably the best club in my bag but it never used to be as I had a snap hook in my locker that killed many a good round. 

You our have to have a club in your hands that you feel happy with in order to be confident. Particularly a driver. If you think it's going to be long and straight, chances are it will be.

Ditto if you think you're going to get in trouble though!!!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 12, 2017)

When it's hot its smoking hot, when it's not, it proper gets on me tits.


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			When it's hot its smoking hot, when it's not, it proper gets on me tits.
		
Click to expand...

are we still talking about driving Tashy?


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 12, 2017)

Id say driving is strong part of my game , when its off is me so i dont let it get me down and go back to basics of swinging easy & following through


----------



## JT77 (Mar 12, 2017)

Bill it used to be my strength, not sure where it's gone.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 12, 2017)

fundy said:



			are we still talking about driving Tashy?
		
Click to expand...

Both


----------



## Captainron (Mar 12, 2017)

My driver is like a 4 year old. Behaves in fits and starts. It throws huge tantrums as well!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 13, 2017)

Two questions if I may......
How far can you hit a 7 iron
How far can you hit a driver?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 13, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Two questions if I may......
How far can you hit a 7 iron
How far can you hit a driver?
		
Click to expand...

140 yards to both...


----------



## JT77 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bob, 7 iron goes 160-165, driver is around 265


----------



## bobmac (Mar 13, 2017)

JT77 said:



			Bob, 7 iron goes 160-165,* driver is around 265*

Click to expand...

Well don't try and hit it 270.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks bob, any advice on how to tame the red mist? &#128561;


----------



## bobmac (Mar 13, 2017)

JT77 said:



			Thanks bob, any advice on how to tame the red mist? &#63025;
		
Click to expand...

Imagine you're on tour and there are tv cameras everywhere, aim for a balanced finish


----------



## JT77 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll give it a try bob. Thanks


----------



## thesheriff (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Driver &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;*

I couldn't hit a decent drive for the entire season when I returned to the game a couple of years ago.  It was demoralising because a long, straight drive was the one thing I desperately wanted to be able to do, though almost every shot curved wickedly to the right.

The next season I made a breakthrough and have been reasonably solid with the driver since.  It sounds simple, but the reason I couldn't hit it straight before was a cupped wrist at the top of the backswing made it impossible to get the club square and with a neutral plane at impact.  Now, the sensation at the top is that I'm bowing the wrist , though in reality it's flat.  That seems to have fixed swing path and I'm now hitting draws more often than fades.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 13, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Imagine you're on tour and there are tv cameras everywhere, aim for a balanced finish
		
Click to expand...

Or dont shout fore & hope it hits a spectator & stays in :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Driver &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;*

no magic potion for this just time and effort.

I had two years of either a big block or a pull hook. had god knows how many drivers and shaft combinations. had a few days when i felt i'd cracked it shoot a good score, then be back to square on the next time i'd play. countless lessons, where the day before i couldn't hit driver at all, soon as i got in front of my pro, only hit good drives. We always joked about getting a cardboard cut out of him to take on the course. The start of the problem was, i had worked on getting my swing less flat. Always been a good driver of the ball, but that went with the flat swing.

Been driving the ball well at the moment. everything is either straight or a slight fade, when i prev drew the ball.

I'm getting there.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Driver &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;*

Good to hear Patrick as it means there is hope for me yet &#128556; 
Have a lesson this week I just booked this morning, my swing used to be flatter than it currently is but no idea if that's the cause, had a couple lessons before Christmas and got it going on range but not course probably all in my head


----------

